

Ask HN: sell me a good domain name? - petervandijck

I know HN'ers sit on a lot of unused domain names. I need one for a new consumer product. A .com Requirements:<p>1. Pronouncable<p>2. Spellable.<p>3. Somewhat easy to remember.<p>4. (optional) doesn't end in an "r"<p>I'll pay 500$ (or send you an iPad or something) for a decent domain and you'll get my thanks :) Contact info in profile.
======
dkersten
Most domain names you consider good now are not good because of the name, but
because of what it was used for. Domain names, in and of themselves, are
generally pretty worthless (unless you happen to own one of the rare few) and
I think it would be much better for you to work on your sites content and then
finding a suitable name after.

Besides, what use is a domain name which follows your criteria but is
meaningless in the context of the product? Build the product, find it a name,
name the domain something related to the product name or purpose. Save your
$500 for somehting else.

Thats my opinion, at least.

Incidentally, I'm willing to part with enemynetwork.com for $500 (or an ipad)
:-D

------
Jsarokin
I'll save you the $500.

[http://www.company-name-generator.com/advanced-company-
name-...](http://www.company-name-generator.com/advanced-company-name-
generator)

Here are a few from that link:

Puvsi.com Fivozu.com Tihha.com Sogki.com Sijaa.com

Not great on your #1 but it's all about how you brand it really.

------
eagleal
Hi there. How about pludily.com? (I'm a holder of a few domain names for apps
I decided not to pursue, they're short and I find them elegant.)

Or add some details like keywords for your app. Maybe I have something more
suited.

------
revorad
Can you be a bit more specific? Surely, angrypandas.com won't work?

------
iamgabeaudick
I decided not to renew vyrle.com a few days ago. It may be available on
godaddy if you like it.

------
staunch
What are some examples of what you would like (if they were available)?

------
jparicka
scarytechnologies.com and scarytechnologies.co.uk

------
nolite
any subject hints?

------
phlux
Can you give more details?

I have up on the block:

flightr.com jotbox.me jotbox.im branchdb.com witjot.com cirrostrat.us
healthstrat.us medstrat.us imbued.us volitical.org

I am pretty good at thinking up names depending on your context.... gimme some
dets.

